# Mussels Culvert - Warrington - April - 2011 -



## georgie (Jun 23, 2011)

i came across this whilst noseing around appleton reservoir.

starting from the reservoir itself this long open tunnel goes under park lane then culverts under houghs lane ,then forms some sort of algea slide behind someones garden then dissapears under the ground and reappeares alongside walton hall golf course.


after a while in the main culvert i noticed mussel shells in the water and on closer inspection the whole place was full of em along with the brook

*i name this place mussels culvert* 

explored solo












standing here imagining what it would be like if the gate suddenly opened and all the water came crashing in




















(the slide of death) to the left was someones garden so this is as far as i went ,but picked it up where the culverted part ended later on ,it was covered in green algea and was really slippy,one could only imagine what it would be like with a rubber ring :thumbs





then it gets culverted again...you can just make out some mussels in the middle











and flows into the golf course brook...hmm are they mussels?















ohh just before i go apparently the reservoir has a strict no scum policy,so if you see any please report it


----------



## long_walker (Jun 23, 2011)

georgie said:


> *i name this place mussels culvert*


I name that place Appleton Reservoir scour tunnel.


----------



## georgie (Jun 23, 2011)

long_walker said:


> I name that place Appleton Reservoir scour tunnel.



sorry dude naming rights ...i name it mussels culvert


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you see any "scums" then? ;-)


----------



## King Al (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice one Georgie, cool pics, don't like that gate though, sod that!!


----------



## georgie (Jun 26, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Did you see any "scums" then? ;-)



nahh only myself lol


----------



## georgie (Jun 26, 2011)

King Al said:


> Nice one Georgie, cool pics, don't like that gate though, sod that!!



cheers Al that gate was a litte un-nerving to say they least lol


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 26, 2011)

Stunning first pic, Georgie. Interesting looking culvert, although I wouldn't be too happy about that gate either, lol.
Cheers.


----------

